# Whiteface Mountain, NY Toll Road



## brurider (May 14, 2002)

What are the grades like?


----------



## catskillclimber (Aug 14, 2005)

8% for just under 8 miles, varies slightly in a few spots but one of the more consistent grade climbs you will come across. Running & bike races are in June. Great site for info on NE hill climbs.
http://www.northeastcycling.com/Mtn_Climbs.html


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

BTW, it is a toll road. Not sure how much cycles pay, though. There is a snackbar at the top, and one of the best views in the NE.


----------



## tiger (Apr 15, 2004)

*You have to time it right if you want to ride it*

The Whiteface Toll Road is not open to bikes when it is open to cars. You can ride up it in the (very) early morning but you have to be back down before the toll road opens at 8AM. Or, you can ride up after the toll road closes for the evening (I think 7PM in summer), but it takes some planning to do it and be off the mountain before dark.

By the way, it is no fun to descend on that road. Lots of frost heaves and potholes make it nerve-wracking. One of the few mountain roads that it is more enjoyable to go up than down.

The Whiteface Uphill Bike Race is a fun time, and they allow an escort driver to go up ahead of the race to drive you back down. You can also ride down if you wish - I did that once and swore I'd never do it again.


----------

